# Horny boys REEK of desperation!



## Noble4 (Feb 1, 2011)

ShadowPlay said:


> I'm curious Noble4, how exactly do women 'play' them online?


I never said anything about online.


----------



## handburna (Jun 1, 2011)

Horny girls aren't much better, you know. Let's not be sexist.


----------



## ShadowPlay (Feb 24, 2010)

Noble4 said:


> I never said anything about online.


 I thought you were referring to the forum as 'around here'.


----------



## Noble4 (Feb 1, 2011)

ShadowPlay said:


> I thought you were referring to the forum as 'around here'.


Naw I was saying like around where I live. My bad.


----------



## absent air (Dec 7, 2010)

Neil strauss failing.






But somehow, for the honest guys that aren´t like how willy described them, They kind of tend to get into messy situations. Here´s a somehow relative example





Poor guy, I really felt sorry for him :/


----------



## Wheelie (Apr 2, 2010)

absent air said:


> Neil strauss failing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On the first video:
In regards to Neil Strauss being failing, lol he didn't fail. I think he did quite well for the circumstance, because the girl knew what it was all about, and it being on TV show she obviously was aware of it the whole time. The whole winning the guy friends over, that part is interesting. I'd like to expand on the first post when the guys came over and try to win me over, they couldn't keep up with the conversation 
"what do you think my friend should name her dogs etc" 
to which I reply "forget the dogs, what is your opinion on liberal imperialism?" 
to which they're "uh..."

On the second video:
I don't think anyone should be put in that situation. Both the guy and the girl. For the guy its public humiliation if doesn't work out, and for the girl its public humiliation for her if she doesn't accept, and painful and humiliating for the guy. The only good scenario is if she accepted him prior to the proposal, in which everyone is happy, and such a public proposal would benefit from all the witnesses. I reckon he made a big mistake. She can't make an informed decision in that moment, she was like deer in the headlights. Luckily she escaped.


----------



## MissJordan (Dec 21, 2010)

strawberryLola said:


> PUAs are comparably similar to *sycophantic douchebags*.


I fixed your typo.


OT:
People reek, the difference between each person is what they reek of.
Desperation, idiocy and immaturity, and far more things.


----------



## JMoney (Apr 16, 2011)

i like boobs n stuff


----------



## Michael82 (Dec 13, 2010)

JMoney said:


> i like boobs n stuff


well this one does :laughing:


----------



## absent air (Dec 7, 2010)

Willy said:


> On the first video:
> In regards to Neil Strauss being failing, lol he didn't fail. I think he did quite well for the circumstance, because the girl knew what it was all about, and it being on TV show she obviously was aware of it the whole time. The whole winning the guy friends over, that part is interesting. I'd like to expand on the first post when the guys came over and try to win me over, they couldn't keep up with the conversation
> "what do you think my friend should name her dogs etc"
> to which I reply "forget the dogs, what is your opinion on liberal imperialism?"
> to which they're "uh..."


She seemed rather very open to the experience of being seduced, as she is a very open-minded person. Even before she proposed the idea of herself being the target, he was already being reluctant and his attitude didn't changed much in the video. 


Willy said:


> On the second video:
> I don't think anyone should be put in that situation. Both the guy and the girl. For the guy its public humiliation if doesn't work out, and for the girl its public humiliation for her if she doesn't accept, and painful and humiliating for the guy. The only good scenario is if she accepted him prior to the proposal, in which everyone is happy, and such a public proposal would benefit from all the witnesses. I reckon he made a big mistake. She can't make an informed decision in that moment, she was like deer in the headlights. Luckily she escaped.


I disagree, the public humiliation can easily be prevented whilst not accepting his offer. You can simply say yes and inform the guy in a private space that you don't want to marry him. Running away is ridiculous, thats not the answer for tense social situations.


----------



## Rediactor (Jan 15, 2011)

haha! Good one! I'm a guy but i hate it some of the guys i know do that... I mean... They're not extremely desperate but the need to show of their macho-ness and everything is funny... They seem totally judging and fake at times... And yeah! It sometimes looks like there are underlying issues but i guess a girl is the answer?? Lol


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm not horny, I'm just looking for a sexually attractive female to goo-giggity my gushtoyven.

Giggity giggity goo.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## RyanJF (Jun 4, 2011)

> So I was hanging out with a female friend, just chatting and a long come three male friends of her's. Ok no problem, except they can't keep up with the conversation, are extremely defensive to me and are blatantly competing with each other to impress her. Maybe its the Fi, but I can smell desperation when I smell it, and the desperation was standing erect in their pants, I would be surprised if none of them arrived in the pants right then and there!


Well, I'd have to agree with you, even if I'm only going off of my own experiences. 

Every guy that I've met (who isn't drunk) who overtly flirts with women on a regular and continuous basis is either married or a romantic failure. I remember I went to a friend of a friend's dorm once, and it took me all of 30 seconds to realize that both of the two guys in there were absolutely obsessed with my female friend. One of them kept grabbing her legs and draping them over his chest (we were watching a movie), while the other insisted on petting her hair and making subtly suggestive comments at every opportunity. 

When it came time to leave, one of the two buddies got up to hug her, and then the other joined in. They were pretty much competing with one another to get a life sentence's worth of groping fit into the shortest period of time possible. I couldn't even look at any of them, it was that pathetic.


----------

